# Stihl Kombi Attachments?



## Okie294life (Jun 19, 2021)

I just upgraded to a Stihl Kombi 131 and it’s a beast. Got it mainly to run attachments and brush hog tall weeds and grass. I even use it to trim up regular every day stuff it’s just heavy. My question is can I use other attachments than Stihl? Been seeing videos where dudes are running ryobi and the generic trimmer plus attachments. I know you can buy the little insert sleeves from Stihl, has anyone ever had good luck running these or modifying them to work as factory? The idea of paying 300$ for an attachment I won’t use but a few times a year just kills me.


----------



## Archsnuffy (Jun 26, 2021)

I’ve had the Kombi 130 for 7 or 8 years and I’ve accumulated almost all of the attachments from Stihl. The only ones that are $300 are the rotary broom and the rubber paddle broom, so asked for the broom for Christmas one year. If you want both of those just buy one then buy a set of replacement brushes or paddles and swap them out - the shaft and gearbox are the same. I feel like I’ve gotten my money out of the string trimmer, edger, adjustable hedge trimmer, pole saw, and cultivator. Are the other lower cost attachments going to hold up as well as Stihl? I looked at the cost difference and I didn’t think it was worth trying to save a few bucks and hoping the attachments lasted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lionsfan (Jun 27, 2021)

Archsnuffy said:


> I’ve had the Kombi 130 for 7 or 8 years and I’ve accumulated almost all of the attachments from Stihl. The only ones that are $300 are the rotary broom and the rubber paddle broom, so asked for the broom for Christmas one year. If you want both of those just buy one then buy a set of replacement brushes or paddles and swap them out - the shaft and gearbox are the same. I feel like I’ve gotten my money out of the string trimmer, edger, adjustable hedge trimmer, pole saw, and cultivator. Are the other lower cost attachments going to hold up as well as Stihl? I looked at the cost difference and I didn’t think it was worth trying to save a few bucks and hoping the attachments lasted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on. My first Kombi unit was a Snapper brand which I'm ceratain was interchangeable with all the other box store units. The trimmer head never fed correctly and the cultivator was fried in less than 2 seasons. My stihl is pushing ten years with zero problems.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 27, 2021)

Okie294life said:


> I just upgraded to a Stihl Kombi 131 and it’s a beast. Got it mainly to run attachments and brush hog tall weeds and grass. I even use it to trim up regular every day stuff it’s just heavy. My question is can I use other attachments than Stihl? Been seeing videos where dudes are running ryobi and the generic trimmer plus attachments. I know you can buy the little insert sleeves from Stihl, has anyone ever had good luck running these or modifying them to work as factory? The idea of paying 300$ for an attachment I won’t use but a few times a year just kills me.


I doubt it!


----------

